# gearbox leaking oil



## wluk (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi, I just notice oil is leaking from the side of the gearcase on my Toro 826LE. When I check the gearcase, it doesn't appear to have any cracks. Is there a seal in the gearbox that possibly causing the leak? Any input as to what could be the problem would be greatly appreciated.










https://www.dropbox.com/s/9udujbh1tchf5s5/2014-01-24 12.55.24 (Medium).jpg


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum wluk! There just about has to be some sort of oil seal wherever a shaft comes out of the gear case. There will be a gasket too where the two halves come together, or the cap bolts on, but I would say it's less likely to be leaking from there if you've never had it apart. Can you do a google search and find a parts diagram? That will show you what you've got.


----------



## wluk (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks for the quick response and great advice. I never took it apart but oil can only be found where the shaft coming out from the gear case. In the diagram, it does have a oil seal so probably that has to be replaced. 
Anyone has any experience replacing the oil seal?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have replaced them in an Ariens, but never a Toro. I took my whole gear box apart and replaced all the seals, gaskets and bearings. It is possible that once you get the auger rake off you can get a small screw into the side of the seal and pry it out without taking anything else apart.

Make sure the shaft is clean and free of any rust or burrs when you slide the new seal on. Also rub some oil on the seal or shaft first to help prevent tearing it. If one is going bad they probably are all getting ready to. I think it is usually the impeller seal in the back that goes first since that spins faster.

Another thing you can do is switch from oil to "00" grease. This is slightly thicker than oil, but thinner than wheel bearing grease so it should stay in there without leaking. That could at least get you through the winter so you don't have to work in the cold or be without your blower.


----------



## wluk (Jan 24, 2014)

using "00" grease seems to be a great trick. I may try that and work on it in the spring time.

I probably have to change the seals on both sides, right? Should I change the bushing as well?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

There are 2 seals in the front and one seal in the back. I would change all 3 if you can. Might have to change the gasket holding the case together too, or maybe used a form a gasket product.

The bushings probably wouldn't hurt. You will know more when you take it apart and see if they look worn or get mutilated during removal.


----------



## wluk (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks Shryp.


----------

